# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  ошибка метаданных

## Алена19

Здравствуйте! при установке 1С бухгалтерия 7.7 на win7 выдает ошибку загрузки метаданных. Кто-нить знает как обойти проблему не снося win?

----------


## МАТРЁШКА

Надо изменить кодировку базы. Надо зайти в конфигуратор, затем в меню найти Администрирование, потом Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ и выбрать русский

----------

Wladoc (13.01.2013)

----------

